# Hey! I'm new...



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi! 

A little bit about me: I live in Wisconsin, and I'm 14 years old. Some of my hobbies are html and graphics design, biking, drawing, photography, camping, etc. And, my family and I love Halloween!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!
HMmmm. Graphics you say....
What could you come with for an Icon piece for Frighteners Entertainment?


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to have you here!
> HMmmm. Graphics you say....
> What could you come with for an Icon piece for Frighteners Entertainment?


I'd love to try! Feel free to send me a PM with more information if you'd like me to.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard Rod.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you could join us Rod!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome fellow Wisconsinite! where in WI are you?
Do you make Halloween props ? 
You 'll find tons of info here.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rod!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the best place to waste a ton of time on the world wide web.

You'll like it here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rob!!!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome i see your hobbies are simliar to mine minus the biking. I'm more of a commercial artist, but graphic design all the same.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Rod, glad you signed on.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Rod. You have picked a good place to learn the haunters art. You might want to check out these links for future projects. Have fun.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
http://www.hauntproject.com/


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! 

@ Lilly: I live in Rusk Country. I have some relatives that live down by Waterford.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Rod!!! Welcome!!! We'll make a whore outta ya... A post whore  i mean.....Now getta postin  hehe


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Rod! Only 14 huh? I wish I started haunting when I was your age. Maybe I would have been good by now. Welcome!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome Rod..hope you enjoy us


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Rod!
This is a great place to learn new tips and tricks and share some you have!
Things are starting to get crazy here.....only 91 days left!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh...fresh, young, blood!

Welcome to the forum. We need more teenage voices here. It gives us a different perspective on haunting. 

Any pics of what your family does for Halloween? We love pics.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scareutations!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there and welcome. Great bunch of people here and lots of info.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome and welcome again, glad to see you joined.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome R.R. hope you like it here. If you have any Q's just ask away and someone will help ya.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

well hello there& welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

